# Tampons are evil...



## Equisgurl (Nov 22, 2004)

UGH!!!! I'm not exaggerating this either, my mom is psychotic :mum 
She found a box of tampons in my sisters bathroom and threw them out, when I asked her whats up, she gave me a long speech on how tampons are only for older women with bladder problems and we cant use them :stu, I looked at her like " wtf??" , was she just born yesterday? , meanwhile my dad is in the same room watching TV and overheard us talk, so he's like " Well theyre probably using those for their own pleasure.."... I'm assuming he talked about masturbating.. :cig . Umm... hello, ever tried jamming one in, its not that comfortable. 

So anyways, I'm already at my wits end, not to mention my mom starts a new lecture on how they cause cancer :um , so I IM my sister at work and tell her everything, she just laughed and said we should have a sex ed seminar for our parents, so much they dont know :fall 
I have no idea what they used back in the day.. but hello, go with the flow(no pun intended)... they seriosly need to realize what century this is... :roll


----------



## whiteclouds (Mar 18, 2004)

Wow. Tampons were invented in the 1930's, so I don't know how your parents could be so misinformed. I find tampons very convenient, I'm glad I live in this age. In the olden days, women used cloths which they washed and reused like diapers.


----------



## On the way (Feb 9, 2006)

Yeah, mom is pretty misinformed there...


----------



## pyramidsong (Apr 17, 2005)

Equisgurl said:


> UGH!!!! I'm not exaggerating this either, my mom is psychotic :mum
> She found a box of tampons in my sisters bathroom and threw them out, when I asked her whats up, she gave me a long speech on how tampons are only for older women with bladder problems and we cant use them :stu, I looked at her like " wtf??" , was she just born yesterday? , meanwhile my dad is in the same room watching TV and overheard us talk, so he's like " Well theyre probably using those for their own pleasure.."


Um.

That's.......weird........ :um

Sorry, dude. I got nuthin'. :lol


----------



## zelig (Apr 15, 2005)

That made me laugh.


----------



## Roberto (Aug 16, 2004)

Wow, fascinating. So your mom uses pads, I would guess? What's the difference between tampons and pads, aside from where they go? What makes one more convenient than the other? ^-^


----------



## pixiedust (Aug 11, 2005)

There has been speculation, I don't know if I agree with it or not, that Tampons can cause cancer. They say it is because of the bleaching agents used to turn the cotton white. Natural cotton is a darker color. Who knows if that's true. Hasn't stopped me from using them. I think you're going to have to start hiding tampons under your mattress. :lol


----------



## ktglitzygirl (Apr 18, 2006)

i dont know what to tell you. :lol wow. yeah youre mom is pretty misinformed


> tampons are only for older women with bladder problems


she doesnt know much about female anatomy either..


----------



## archaic (Jan 16, 2006)

Tampons aren't perfect (they make little cuts in your vagina from the cotton, and then there's all that bleach and the absorbancy...), but your mom sounds reeeeally misinformed. You should switch to the cup and then see what she says. :eyes


----------



## Kylie (Apr 27, 2006)

You can also get Toxic Shock Syndrome from tampons, which is deadly, but pretty rare. You'll only get it if you leave them in too long. 

I've never mastered tampons. I just have to schedule trips to the water park at the right time.


----------



## itsmemaggi (Sep 26, 2005)

Um. I got SEVERE dizzy spells after trying twice to use a tampon. I admire anyone who can use one. :um 

xoxo
Maggi


----------



## itsmemaggi (Sep 26, 2005)

Oy.


----------



## KimberlyK (Nov 11, 2004)

I have always used tampons but my sister doesn't like them so she found the perfect solution: She takes birth control pills without taking the pills that allow you to have a period. She hasn't had a period in a few years. I have been thinking of trying it because I hate periods!!! 

Equisgirl, I can just imagine what your mom would think of that!


----------



## Equisgurl (Nov 22, 2004)

Tell me about it... :sigh, I'm 20 years old and I cant go anywhere without their permision.., how lame is that?? :mum I know all theyre doing is trying to protect me from the big bad world, but its inevitable, eventually I'll need to move out and survive on my own, they cant change my diapers forever. I always get into fights with my parents over the smallest things and in most cases, I'm right, but because thats not the way they were raised, means I cant do it either. In fact they want me to stay in the house until I'm married... :fall , ok but how on earth am I supposed to meet anyone if I'm locked in a tower of doom all the time. Its just not fair, they need to grow up and start realizing that its not my priority to make them happy.


----------



## ktglitzygirl (Apr 18, 2006)

isnt that bad for you? taking B.C. all of the time?


----------



## Equisgurl (Nov 22, 2004)

It definitely puts a lot of strain on our relationship, I mean they constantly talk about the good old days when we would pray together at night and kiss everyone, take vacations, etc. I mean its all good, but times change, they need to see that were not little anymore. 
I guess this will be a neverending thing, I'll just have to push things my way until they snap and let me have my way. Certainly with a money and transportation and it makes it a lot easier. Sometimes I just drive to some secluded park, sit in the car and stare off into the distance for the longest time... I wish things were different, I hate my life, everyone thinks were so perfect, but the truth is rotten. The saddest thing is that I've got no one really close to talk to, my sister is quite understanding, but she has a lot of her own issues to deal with and no time for me. I'm so lonely


----------



## itsmemaggi (Sep 26, 2005)

ktglitzygirl said:


> isnt that bad for you? taking B.C. all of the time?


That's what I thought, too. Though, I know that if you're going on vacation or something, it's supposed to be okay to skip it that one time... Hmm. Kim, does your sister have any problems from doing that? It's very interesting.

My mom's not so much overprotective as she is surprised, when I actually *want* to do something and/or go somewhere. Because I've become so avoidant of social situations and anything that involves "risk..."

xoxo
Maggi


----------



## Equisgurl (Nov 22, 2004)

Oh never mind.. i thought you asked about something else.

I cant imagine any drug being good for you, theres no need to take birth control if there are safer alternatives.


----------



## itsmemaggi (Sep 26, 2005)

Equisgurl said:


> I'm so lonely


I think it's time for me to arrange a trip down to NC. Us oppressed gals gotta stick together. 

xoxo
Maggi


----------



## BMSMA1A2B3 (Apr 7, 2006)

*woo! I got lucky in at least one way. *

....

:shock

Thank God I'm a guy!


----------



## Equisgurl (Nov 22, 2004)

Thank you Maggi, youre a sweetheart :squeeze


----------



## archaic (Jan 16, 2006)

Kimberly69 said:


> I have always used tampons but my sister doesn't like them so she found the perfect solution: She takes birth control pills without taking the pills that allow you to have a period. She hasn't had a period in a few years. I have been thinking of trying it because I hate periods!!!
> 
> Equisgirl, I can just imagine what your mom would think of that!


That cannot be healthy. :um

I'm trying to love my period. If anything, it's at least really fun to talk about in front of squeamish guys over breakfast. :b


----------



## BMSMA1A2B3 (Apr 7, 2006)

archaic said:


> If anything, it's at least really fun to talk about in front of squeamish guys over breakfast. :b


As long as the night before was gooood and you're cooking breakfast, you can talk about whatever you want.


----------



## sslhea (Sep 30, 2005)

...


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

Equisgurl said:


> I have no idea what they used back in the day..


Rags. Bloody rags that got washed and reused. Images of such rags soaking in the basement from my childhood pop back into my mind. Hey, if I had to see this horror as a little kid, you can hear about it as an adult and share my pain.


----------



## GTI79 (Feb 2, 2004)

BMSMA1A2B3 said:


> archaic said:
> 
> 
> > If anything, it's at least really fun to talk about in front of squeamish guys over breakfast. :b
> ...


hahahahha

never trust anything that can bleed for 5 days and live.

:hide


----------



## BMSMA1A2B3 (Apr 7, 2006)

GTI79 said:


> never trust anything that can bleed for 5 days and live.


Who said anything about trust? :twisted


----------



## KimberlyK (Nov 11, 2004)

ktglitzygirl said:


> isnt that bad for you? taking B.C. all of the time?


Here is an article that talks about a new birth control that is going to come out this year made specifically for 365 day use. There are already birth control pills made that allow for only 4 periods a year.

http://www.macleans.ca/topstories/health/article.jsp?content=20051213_117621_117621


----------



## KimberlyK (Nov 11, 2004)

itsmemaggi said:


> Hmm. Kim, does your sister have any problems from doing that? It's very interesting.


No, she doesn't have any problems but her doctor prescribes it because she has endometriosis not because she doesn't like her period. She doesn't have to deal with PMS, which I envy. I am depressed a lot but then my period comes around and I feel like the world is ending. It takes me another week to get back to normal. So with PMS and the period I have about 1 week a month to feel normal.


----------



## alternativesong (Apr 5, 2006)

Kimberly69 said:


> itsmemaggi said:
> 
> 
> > Hmm. Kim, does your sister have any problems from doing that? It's very interesting.
> ...


I hear ya.


----------



## nothing to fear (Mar 23, 2005)

tampons >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>> pads. seriously, it took me a while to get used to them, but since i have i don't hate my period as much. i mean, it's still a pain in the ***, but i don't feel as....gross.


----------



## itsmemaggi (Sep 26, 2005)

Birth control pills can cause hormonal imbalances, too, especially since they're fooling your body into thinking you're pregnant. So imagine a moody pregnant woman.  So if we're either on BCP or going "au natural," we're depressed, either way. 

xoxo
Maggi


----------



## Nyx (Nov 17, 2003)

They have Seasonale out. It's a BC that makes it so that you only have 4 periods a year. If I weren't afraid of doctors I would get some.


----------



## microbe (Apr 3, 2006)

i've said it before, and i'll say it again.

thank god i'm not female.


----------



## Roberto (Aug 16, 2004)

^ I kinda wish I was female sometimes. The girls are talking about things that I will never know.~ ; - ; Guys don't really have any special things like this--they have no secrets--they are simple and plain. =l


----------



## KimberlyK (Nov 11, 2004)

itsmemaggi said:


> Birth control pills can cause hormonal imbalances, too, especially since they're fooling your body into thinking you're pregnant. So imagine a moody pregnant woman.  So if we're either on BCP or going "au natural," we're depressed, either way.
> 
> xoxo
> Maggi


I think a lot of that depends on finding the right birth control "fit" just like it does with an anti-depressant. I tried Seasonale and after only a week I was really depressed. My sister said it did the same thing for her but now she is on Koriva continuously and she doesn't have to deal with the mood swings of PMS.


----------



## Anti-Charisma (Nov 17, 2004)

dsmki84 said:


> ^ I kinda wish I was female sometimes. The girls are talking about things that I will never know.~ ; - ; Guys don't really have any special things like this--they have no secrets--they are simple and plain. =l


No way, man. We totally have stuff like ejaculation, refractory periods, and erections.

Guys rule, girls drool!


----------



## itsmemaggi (Sep 26, 2005)

Anti-Charisma said:


> No way, man. We totally have stuff like ejaculation, refractory periods, and erections.


Yeah, but most girls are aware of all this "secret guy stuff." Because we're nosy. 

xoxo
Maggi


----------



## Nyx (Nov 17, 2003)

Our secrets are only secrets because guys are too squeamish :b


----------



## BMSMA1A2B3 (Apr 7, 2006)

Nyx said:


> Our secrets are only secrets because guys are too squeamish :b


I'm not.

I'll be happy to prove it *any* time.

:twisted


----------



## archaic (Jan 16, 2006)

BMSMA1A2B3 said:


> Nyx said:
> 
> 
> > Our secrets are only secrets because guys are too squeamish :b
> ...


Heh, I know plenty of guys that are. They blush and look around for an escape when we start talking about our periods in detail.

And I'd go into gorey details to see your reaction, but I don't want this thread to be locked. :b


----------



## BMSMA1A2B3 (Apr 7, 2006)

archaic said:


> And I'd go into gorey details to see your reaction, but I don't want this thread to be locked. :b


Msg me if you're ever in San Francisco. We'll meet for coffee and talk about the joys of womanhood.


----------



## living in darkness (Apr 17, 2005)

Equisgurl said:


> Tell me about it... :sigh, I'm 20 years old and I cant go anywhere without their permision.., how lame is that?? :mum I know all theyre doing is trying to protect me from the big bad world, but its inevitable, eventually I'll need to move out and survive on my own, they cant change my diapers forever. I always get into fights with my parents over the smallest things and in most cases, I'm right, but because thats not the way they were raised, means I cant do it either.


Exactly. My dad called his parents every single day just because they wanted him to. I'm not talking about when he was younger, I mean after he was married to my mother and I was older. He did this for as long as I can remember. My mother was actually far worse. After marrying my dad, they moved into a house two doors down from her mother and father! _Two doors down_. Needless to say, her parents (my grandparents) were over every single day and had a big say in family affairs. My dad, of course, said nothing about it. I grew up knowing from a young age that there was no way in hell that was going to be me.

I go weeks, sometimes months, without calling my parents. We have limited communication, and they never know any of the details of my personal life. Most of the time I don't even tell them where I'm working, who I'm dating. I have definite boundaries with my parents as an adult, and they know better then to cross those boundaries. They don't like it, but they know that's the best they can get. Any communication these days is on my terms or not at all.



> In fact they want me to stay in the house until I'm married... :fall , ok but how on earth am I supposed to meet anyone if I'm locked in a tower of doom all the time. Its just not fair, they need to grow up and start realizing that its not my priority to make them happy.


Perhaps, or perhaps they never want you to marry at all. Just be aware of that. My mother never approved of _any_ girl I ever brought home. She always treated them like a total ***** until I stopped bringing girls home. My parents no longer get to meet any of my girlfriends. My mother still can't stand the idea of me dating. Of some "girl" touching her baby son. She never wanted me to date when I lived at home. She actually wanted me to live at home forever. To become one of "those guys", who never dated, never married, never moved away from home. I wound up leaving at the ripe old age of 17. :lol

Locked in a tower of doom, that's about right. My mother didn't care that I was home alone every friday and saturday night in junior high and high school. My father was too passive and weak to say anything. All that mattered to her was that her precious little baby was safe at home. My mother has terrible anxiety, but of course refuses to admit she has a problem, as well as an unhealthy and strange obsession with me. My dad (her husband) and my sister don't mean nearly as much to her as I do. It's terribly embarrassing and can really confuse you when you're young. She also has horrible, obsessive fears. Cars, and driving in general, is right up there at the top of the list. She had such a fear of her son dying in a car wreck, that she preferred that he stayed home, denied the opportunity to socialize with other kids his age. Even though he stayed locked in his room allday and night listening to Black Sabbath and Black Flag, was severely depressed and talked openly of suicide. That didn't matter because he was safe at home.

Yea, I want to grow up and be just like them. I really want to live two doors down from my mom and dad. I really want to put my wife or girlfriend through _that_. I can't even stand living in the same town as them, nevermind the same street! I remember thinking at a young age of how sad and lonely my parents would be when my sister and I left the house because they had absolutely no friends, or hobbies, or interests beside their children. That's exactly what happened, although now they are (finally) starting to get interested in other things.


----------



## living in darkness (Apr 17, 2005)

...


----------



## Equisgurl (Nov 22, 2004)

Thank you for the kind words, its nice to be able to relate even though our lives are so much different. Sometimes all I want is a friend, someone I can talk to for hours, giggle over little things, share secrets.. well I guess in ideal situation that would be a girl, I miss my best friend, she lives in Estonia and I havent seen her in 7 years.


----------



## living in darkness (Apr 17, 2005)

Kinda embarassed I wrote so much. ops 

Maybe it's because i just started talking about it.


----------



## Equisgurl (Nov 22, 2004)

:hug


----------



## Karla (Dec 26, 2005)

i can't use one, i still use a pad, i'm afraid of sticking it inside me, it sounds kinda painful and uncomfortable


----------



## Equisgurl (Nov 22, 2004)

Karla- theyre not, I was terrified of using one, its tricky at first, but they give you instructions and you just have to practice few time, then its easy, just pop one in and you cant feel a thing, I stopped using pads after I tried tampons, theyre so much more convinient. Use the ones with plastic applicator too, not the cardboard ones.


----------



## itsmemaggi (Sep 26, 2005)

Equisgurl said:


> Karla- theyre not, I was terrified of using one, its tricky at first, but they give you instructions and you just have to practice few time, then its easy, just pop one in and you cant feel a thing, I stopped using pads after I tried tampons, theyre so much more convinient. Use the ones with plastic applicator too, not the cardboard ones.


Tried twice. Scared the crap out of me. THIS is one of the things I really wish I had a best friend to talk to about... 

xoxo
Maggi


----------



## pixiedust (Aug 11, 2005)

I feel like we should have a female discussion group where people can talk about problems like these without embarassment. Lots of the girls here don't have people IRL to talk to about their problems, like this one. I don't know if we can do something through SAS but maybe we can start one informally. Would anyone be interested? :stu


----------



## Nyx (Nov 17, 2003)

I would be


----------



## OnyxHeart (Jun 13, 2005)

Me too! Me too!


----------



## itsmemaggi (Sep 26, 2005)

Yes, definitely. Maybe a place for guys, too -- I'm sure they have stuff they want to discuss, too.

xoxo
Maggi


----------



## pixiedust (Aug 11, 2005)

I'll see what I can figure out. If anyone has any ideas on how to go about doing this, feel free to PM me and I'll try to set it up. I'm hardly the tech expert. 

Warning: Girl talk...
Granted it was probably about 15 years ago that I learned to use tampons and the products have changed. For the girls that are having trouble with tampons, when I first learned how to use them I was taught to put a little vaseline on the tampon until I got used to putting them in. I suppose lube would work too but I'm guessing if you're having trouble with tampons you're probably not sexually active. If you put it in right it doesn't hurt, you barely even feel it. If you put it in and it hurts, you put it in wrong so take it out and try again.


----------



## Nyx (Nov 17, 2003)

Yeah, if you do it right you shouldn't feel it at all. And like equis said, stick to the plastic applicators.


----------



## Equisgurl (Nov 22, 2004)

Pixiedust- thats a great idea, sometimes I want to ask something, but I just dont have the guts because of all the men around.


----------



## Bon (Dec 24, 2005)

If they're correctly inserted, you shouldn't be able to feel the tampon;-)

Equisgurl, my heart feels for you, not over the tampon deal in it's self, but the life, my parents were so much like this, their way of thinking, very rarely will I ever say Why me, but, when I'm around my mother, I often wonder, "Why me, what did I do to be born into this" she means well *but*

I'm older, my Mom wants me to rent the house next door to her, every time it's vacant, I know I'm going to hear it "why don't you rent that house, we'lll all be closer together that way, if you have any problems I'll be right there" oh God..............................No way...........Translate, she would know my every move, my comings and goings!


----------



## alternativesong (Apr 5, 2006)

pixiedust said:


> I feel like we should have a female discussion group where people can talk about problems like these without embarassment. Lots of the girls here don't have people IRL to talk to about their problems, like this one. I don't know if we can do something through SAS but maybe we can start one informally. Would anyone be interested? :stu


Fantastic idea, I'd definitely be interested.


----------



## whiteclouds (Mar 18, 2004)

alternativesong said:


> pixiedust said:
> 
> 
> > I feel like we should have a female discussion group where people can talk about problems like these without embarassment. Lots of the girls here don't have people IRL to talk to about their problems, like this one. I don't know if we can do something through SAS but maybe we can start one informally. Would anyone be interested? :stu
> ...


That's a great idea! I'm interested too. I've never had a best friend I could talk to about these things.

About the tampons: it really helps to relax all your muscles when you insert it. That makes a huge difference for me.


----------



## mismac (Oct 27, 2005)

pixiedust said:


> when I first learned how to use them I was taught to put a little vaseline on the tampon


Two words: plastic applicators. They slide right in. I recommend Tampax Compax.

The key to using tampons is to slightly tilt it toward the back (see diagram in box). The space is hollow so you won't have to push very hard to get the tampon in. Work it till it slides into place. Don't worry about it not fitting cuz if it can fit an erect penis, it can fit a small tampon!

I wonder what the guys are thinking when they read this thread :lol


----------



## Nyx (Nov 17, 2003)

pixiedust said:


> I recommend Tampax Compax.


I second that lol. The other kinds I've tried have been useless and uncomfortable.

The guys are squeezing their eyes shut, muttering "TMI, TMI" over and over :b


----------



## GTI79 (Feb 2, 2004)

stellar said:


> I wonder what the guys are thinking when they read this thread :lol


something like this. 
:um :stu :con :get :eek :shock :lurk


----------



## nesteroff (Nov 14, 2003)

...


----------



## On the way (Feb 9, 2006)

itsmemaggi said:


> Yes, definitely. Maybe a place for guys, too -- I'm sure they have stuff they want to discuss, too.
> 
> xoxo
> Maggi


Yeah, we need a place to talk about our testicles and stuff.


----------



## itsmemaggi (Sep 26, 2005)

LittleZion said:


> itsmemaggi said:
> 
> 
> > Yes, definitely. Maybe a place for guys, too -- I'm sure they have stuff they want to discuss, too.
> ...


Hey... Whatever... 

xoxo
Maggi


----------



## Redox (Jan 20, 2006)

if you don't put it in right...you will definetely feel it.


----------



## itsmemaggi (Sep 26, 2005)

What's the difference between putting it in right and putting it in wrong?! WE NEED A PLACE TO DISCUSS THIS STUFF!!!

xoxo
Maggi


----------



## Redox (Jan 20, 2006)

There is a major difference between putting it in right vs putting it in wrong. Putting it in wrong is really hurts(well at least for me it did), and getting it out once you've put it in there wrong is just as hard. I'm sticking with pads for the rest of my life.


----------



## itsmemaggi (Sep 26, 2005)

Well, no, I mean, how does one AVOID putting it in wrong? Shouldn't it be sort of obvious?

xoxo
Maggi


----------



## archaic (Jan 16, 2006)

itsmemaggi said:


> Well, no, I mean, how does one AVOID putting it in wrong? Shouldn't it be sort of obvious?
> 
> xoxo
> Maggi


Trial and error. The first few times I used tampons, I didn't put them in "right" (you eventually learn what "right" is for you!) and I could feel them every time I sat down. Not fun. Now, I've got the hang of it and can't feel them anymore.

For me, they always hurt most coming out. :stu


----------



## pixiedust (Aug 11, 2005)

It looks like someone suggested a similar type forum but apparently it can't be done through SAS. I started a private Yahoo group. Whoever wants to join can PM me their email address and I will invite them to join the group. This is private membership so that only approved people can read the messages. I'll do my best to moderate but I'm new to this so bare with me.


----------



## itsmemaggi (Sep 26, 2005)

archaic said:


> For me, they always hurt most coming out. :stu


For lack of a better phrase, it always felt as though I were laying an egg. Not for me, this tampon thing.

xoxo
Maggi


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

Gumaro said:


> isnt it better, and more comfy, to just used pads instead?


Being male, I have no idea, but a pad seems much like wearing a bloody diaper.


----------



## itsmemaggi (Sep 26, 2005)

UltraShy said:


> Gumaro said:
> 
> 
> > isnt it better, and more comfy, to just used pads instead?
> ...


It is. But this thread may be getting a bit, um... Gross? 

xoxo
Maggi


----------



## Equisgurl (Nov 22, 2004)

This thread really took of, didnt it?? :lol , girls youre going to get it locked for sure with your vivid descriptions.


----------



## OnyxHeart (Jun 13, 2005)

itsmemaggi said:


> UltraShy said:
> 
> 
> > Gumaro said:
> ...


Guys, let's talk about foreskins; ladies, cover your ears


----------



## Nae (Nov 10, 2003)

itsmemaggi said:


> UltraShy said:
> 
> 
> > Gumaro said:
> ...


growing up around 2 females and their numerous female friends this stuff doesn't phase me. oh the horrors.


----------



## mismac (Oct 27, 2005)

UltraShy said:


> a pad seems much like wearing a bloody diaper.


Exactly like wearing a diaper. I don't care how "thin" they make it cuz you can still feel it. In addition, you also have to worry about leakage, and whether or not people can see your pad. The worst is in the summer when everything is hot and yucky. With tampons, you just put it in and forget about it. I don't miss pads at all.



bluemonday said:


> Guys, let's talk about foreskins; ladies, cover your ears


I wrote a paper in biology about prostate cancer. So I'm not shy about the male anatomy :lol


----------



## Redox (Jan 20, 2006)

itsmemaggi said:


> Well, no, I mean, how does one AVOID putting it in wrong? Shouldn't it be sort of obvious?
> 
> xoxo
> Maggi


Well yeah, it comes with instructions after all.

But with the inserting it wrong thing.....Thinking you put in the right place, then realizing about 5 secs later, that you didn't put it up there as far as it needed to go. With pads you don't need worry about that, a bloody diaper it may be, it's alot less painful then trying to figure out what went wrong.


----------



## whiteclouds (Mar 18, 2004)

itsmemaggi said:


> Well, no, I mean, how does one AVOID putting it in wrong? Shouldn't it be sort of obvious?
> 
> xoxo
> Maggi


Just takes some practice. You need to put it in at an angle, sort of pointing towards your lower back.

When I first put in a tampon as a teenager, the instructions were vague and I didn't realize I had to remove the applicator. I kept thinking, "why is it so uncomfortable?" I studied the instructions closer, realized my error, and felt a little embarrassed. :lol


----------



## sslhea (Sep 30, 2005)




----------



## sparkler (Aug 10, 2005)

On the same subject something that is puzzling is the fact that here in the UK women's sanitary products carry a half tax because they are classed as "luxury items" whereas mens razors are tax free as they are seen as a "necessity" 

Makes the mind boggle :um


----------



## whiteclouds (Mar 18, 2004)

Women's sanitary products are considered a luxury item??!!!!! It is very obvious your government is run by men. :lol


----------



## Bon (Dec 24, 2005)

sparkler said:


> On the same subject something that is puzzling is the fact that here in the UK women's sanitary products carry a half tax because they are classed as "luxury items" whereas mens razors are tax free as they are seen as a "necessity"
> 
> Makes the mind boggle :um


How asinine! I thought some of our taxes were a bit off! I'm surprised Feminist haven't armed themselves with tax free razors and demanded change!


----------



## Dreamcatcher (Nov 8, 2003)

Gumaro said:


> isnt it better, and more comfy, to just used pads instead?


Oh, God no. I hate pads, they are so incredibly uncomfortable.  I didn't even want to move around when I used to use them. With tampons, I forget I'm even on my period. :um

I remember my first experience with a tampon.  When I told my then sister-in-law I'd never used one, she gave me one to try. Well, I almost passed out when doing so....I had kinda.....stuck the tampon *still* in the applicator up .. there. When I had realized what I'd done.........:lol



sparkler said:


> On the same subject something that is puzzling is the fact that here in the UK women's sanitary products carry a half tax because they are classed as "luxury items" whereas mens razors are tax free as they are seen as a "necessity"
> 
> Makes the mind boggle :um


 :um :con


----------



## Lyric Suite (Mar 16, 2006)

I think what i learned from this thread is that tampons are evil. 

I'm glad i was not born a woman... :afr


----------



## archaic (Jan 16, 2006)

http://www.seac.org/tampons/index.shtml

I want to switch to a cup. Then again, I've been saying that for the last three years, so I don't know if it'll happen any time soon.


----------



## Nyx (Nov 17, 2003)

There's a section on there about using nothing during your period :um That seems messy and gross if you're going to be up and about.


----------



## starblob (Oct 23, 2005)

sparkler said:


> On the same subject something that is puzzling is the fact that here in the UK women's sanitary products carry a half tax because they are classed as "luxury items" whereas mens razors are tax free as they are seen as a "necessity"
> 
> Makes the mind boggle :um


In Australia we are also taxed on women's sanitary products. There was an outcry (albeit small and not very effective) about it when it was first introduced - but alas, it is here to stay.


----------



## mismac (Oct 27, 2005)

Lyric Suite said:


> I think what i learned from this thread is that tampons are evil.
> 
> I'm glad i was not born a woman... :afr


Did you not read the whole thread? A lot of us here actually like tampons cuz they make our lives easier.

This is like my 3rd or 4th post here. Why am I spending so much time in this thread? :lol


----------



## archaic (Jan 16, 2006)

Nyx said:


> There's a section on there about using nothing during your period :um That seems messy and gross if you're going to be up and about.


Some people just prefer that. :stu I went to a Tampaction workshop last school year and one of the instructors said she usually just wore thick leggings to absorb the blood and never had any problems. It's not something I would do, but to each her own.


----------



## Equisgurl (Nov 22, 2004)

http://www.seac.org/tampons/thekeeper.shtml



> Good Aspects:
> You can use your menstrual blood for plant fertilizer and art


 :wtf


----------



## itsmemaggi (Sep 26, 2005)

Equisgurl said:


> http://www.seac.org/tampons/thekeeper.shtml
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Um... :no

xoxo
Maggi


----------



## SupportiveGF (Apr 25, 2006)

Ya I'm gonna go ahead and vote a big fat no on that one. Lol. 

I am (un)lucky enough to have Polycystic Ovarian Disease, and normally I only have about 1 or 2 periods a year.


----------



## Lyric Suite (Mar 16, 2006)

> Where to get them:


Shall we ask Tom Cruise?


----------



## Lyric Suite (Mar 16, 2006)

stellar said:


> Did you not read the whole thread? A lot of us here actually like tampons cuz they make our lives easier.


I was being facetous... :troll


----------



## sslhea (Sep 30, 2005)

ROFLMAO!!!


----------



## meli (Jan 26, 2006)

Tampons sucks...pads rule!!! :b


----------



## archaic (Jan 16, 2006)

itsmemaggi said:


> Equisgurl said:
> 
> 
> > http://www.seac.org/tampons/thekeeper.shtml
> ...


What? :b Why let all those nutrients go to waste?


----------



## BMSMA1A2B3 (Apr 7, 2006)

archaic said:



> itsmemaggi said:
> 
> 
> > Equisgurl said:
> ...





> Collects blood. Does not absorb blood
> Environmentally friendly
> You can use your menstrual blood for plant fertilizer and art
> No chlorine bleaching
> ...


Collects blood! Plant fertilizer and art?! Fun to...?!

Oh. My. God.

:afr


----------



## ktglitzygirl (Apr 18, 2006)

OMG!!!! :no uke
that is so ****ing gross!


----------



## archaic (Jan 16, 2006)

What's gross is shoving bleached cotton/wood pulp up your vagina, yeast infections, pesticides, cuts and bits of fiber stuck inside you, etc. I hate how society conditions people to think that menstruation is dirty and gross.


----------



## itsmemaggi (Sep 26, 2005)

archaic said:


> What's gross is shoving bleached cotton/wood pulp up your vagina, yeast infections, pesticides, cuts and bits of fiber stuck inside you, etc. I hate how society conditions people to think that menstruation is dirty and gross.


I must agree. You make a good argument.

xoxo
Maggi


----------



## BMSMA1A2B3 (Apr 7, 2006)

itsmemaggi said:


> archaic said:
> 
> 
> > What's gross is shoving bleached cotton/wood pulp up your vagina, yeast infections, pesticides, cuts and bits of fiber stuck inside you, etc. I hate how society conditions people to think that menstruation is dirty and gross.
> ...


Screw this. I'm not looking at this thread ever again. I just ate, come on!


----------



## KimberlyK (Nov 11, 2004)

archaic said:


> What's gross is shoving bleached cotton/wood pulp up your vagina, yeast infections, pesticides, cuts and bits of fiber stuck inside you, etc. I hate how society conditions people to think that menstruation is dirty and gross.


I haven't been conditioned to think it is dirty and gross but my experience of having a period every month for the last 25 years does tell me it is *gross*, also horribly inconvenient and debilitating! I have only had 1 yeast infection in my life and that was caused by an antibiotic.


----------



## Paaroska (Mar 16, 2006)

The other day while I went to answer the phone my 2 year old daughter managed to sneak into the bathroom and put an obscene amount of conditioner in her hair, draw big circles around her eyes with black eyeliner and unwrap half a package of pads and stick them to the bathroom door. All in a matter of minutes....


----------



## sonya99 (Sep 5, 2005)

Kara said:


> The other day while I went to answer the phone my 2 year old daughter managed to sneak into the bathroom and put an obscene amount of conditioner in her hair, draw big circles around her eyes with black eyeliner and unwrap half a package of pads and stick them to the bathroom door. All in a matter of minutes....


 :lol

oh geeez, something fun to remind her of when she's older, hehe


----------



## Softy785 (Apr 16, 2006)

i've tried tampons only twice and they hurt sooo much. i didnt even realize there was a right and wrong way to put them in. i have a question though: how do you kno when its full and you need to replace it? with pads you can just look at it and see if you need a new one, but how do you tell with tampons?


----------



## Equisgurl (Nov 22, 2004)

Well I just use it for about 3 hours then replace with a new one. I like tampax pearl best, theyre not that difficult to use at all, just follow the instructions, you'll get better with practice.


----------



## Paaroska (Mar 16, 2006)

This is something I have been dealing with my whole life and I wonder if anyone else deals with this also. Does anyone worry about their feminine products failing in public and people seeing?

This is something that has been a compulsion for me pretty much my entire life, to the point where I check every 30 minutes or so every day regardless of the time of month. I also had a bad experience after a surgery for cancer where I started hemoraging really badly at a movie theatre and had to be rushed to the hospital and could have died from the blood loss, ever since then the paranoia has been much worse, I can barely leave my house for a week out of every month, unless I have to. 

Am I the only one?


----------



## Paaroska (Mar 16, 2006)

I should also add that I have Endometriosis, if you're not familiar with it, here's a brief description, one month you may have a very light period because you are actually bleeding out your fallopian tubes into your abdomen, then the next month it may be very heavy and last 3 weeks. So its rather distressing never knowing whats going to happen and not knowing how much pain you're going to be in.


----------



## ktglitzygirl (Apr 18, 2006)

you are definitely not the only one. i had it happen in 8th grade [not feminine products failing, but people seeing]. i got my period unexpectedly [so i had nothing with me, and of course the dispensers in the bathroom were empty] and i was too anxious and afraid to ask to go to the nurse & i had no friends. i will not go into details about what happened. after what seemed to be thousands of weird looks and laughs walking down the hall, i basically hid in the bathroom for the rest of the day. i thought people would be laughing and teasing me about it from then on, but no one said a word to me when i went back to school. that was almost worse, because i was paranoid that they were all talking about it behind my back. i was 13 when that happened, and for about 3 years i skipped school whenever i had my period because i was so worried that something would happen again. i still worry about feminine products "failing", or not having enough with me, or going to the bathroom in public and people hearing me unwrapping tampons in the stall. i always mark it down in a calendar so that i can estimate when i will have it again, & be prepared.
ok lets see if i can hit submit :afr


----------



## Paaroska (Mar 16, 2006)

Yes it can be removed from your abdomen in some cases, I have had surgery about every year to remove some and fix some of the scarring, but it is not a simple procedure and it is a good 6-8 weeks before you are fully recovered. The tissue also can travel to other parts of your body and attach to your lung, joints, brain. It isn't fatal, but it cannot be removed from outside the abdomen.

As a teenager there were variances from month to month, but now it can change from 2 days of almost nothing to 3 weeks of thinking maybe I should go to the hospital because its that bad....


----------



## KimberlyK (Nov 11, 2004)

Kara said:


> I should also add that I have Endometriosis, if you're not familiar with it, here's a brief description, one month you may have a very light period because you are actually bleeding out your fallopian tubes into your abdomen, then the next month it may be very heavy and last 3 weeks. So its rather distressing never knowing whats going to happen and not knowing how much pain you're going to be in.


Have you tried birth control pills? From what I have read it can really help to relieve the symptoms you are describing.


----------



## archaic (Jan 16, 2006)

Kara said:


> Yes it can be removed from your abdomen in some cases, I have had surgery about every year to remove some and fix some of the scarring, but it is not a simple procedure and it is a good 6-8 weeks before you are fully recovered. The tissue also can travel to other parts of your body and attach to your lung, joints, brain. It isn't fatal, but it cannot be removed from outside the abdomen.
> 
> As a teenager there were variances from month to month, but now it can change from 2 days of almost nothing to 3 weeks of thinking maybe I should go to the hospital because its that bad....


That sounds really tough. :hug

I've had pads fail on me (which is partially why I switched to tampons). In 11th grade, I stupidly wore light gray trousers and walked from the cafeteria annex (where I ate) to the cafeteria line (in front of a huuuge room of students) with a big red spot on my butt. A nice 12th grader followed me back to my table and told me, but I had already figured it out on the way to my seat. Surprisingly, I wasn't that embarrassed and I normally dwell on things like that. Half the people in those rooms could've been in my position, though. :stu


----------



## Paaroska (Mar 16, 2006)

I am on the birth control patch, it does seem to make a slight difference but unfortunately alot of psych meds interfere with birth control.

There is a huge improvement for a few months after surgery and I just went through the surgery in February so everything is actually going good right now...


----------



## whiteclouds (Mar 18, 2004)

I worry about feminine products failing too. That's another reason I prefer tampons because in my experience, they almost never leak and they keep me nice and clean on the outside.


----------



## jenkydora (Nov 11, 2003)

Equisgurl said:


> UGH!!!! I'm not exaggerating this either, my mom is psychotic :mum
> She found a box of tampons in my sisters bathroom and threw them out, when I asked her whats up, she gave me a long speech on how tampons are only for older women with bladder problems and we cant use them :stu, I looked at her like " wtf??" , was she just born yesterday? , meanwhile my dad is in the same room watching TV and overheard us talk, so he's like " Well theyre probably using those for their own pleasure.."... I'm assuming he talked about masturbating.. :cig . Umm... hello, ever tried jamming one in, its not that comfortable.
> 
> So anyways, I'm already at my wits end, not to mention my mom starts a new lecture on how they cause cancer :um , so I IM my sister at work and tell her everything, she just laughed and said we should have a sex ed seminar for our parents, so much they dont know :fall
> I have no idea what they used back in the day.. but hello, go with the flow(no pun intended)... they seriosly need to realize what century this is... :roll


 :um Relevent to title but off track.
If you'r virgin and use tampons, does the hymen break? Are you then considered not virgin?
Mums might me concerned, because of this thought, might be painful if you're virgin :stu

jenky


----------



## whiteclouds (Mar 18, 2004)

Usually a tampon does not break the hymen because it is too small. You'll still be a virgin.


----------



## WineKitty (Nov 26, 2004)

I would have never guessed in a million years that a thread about tampons would be so well received....but here I am adding to it...

Penny's two cents:

Pro-tampon, anti-pad. I used pads in middle school (I got my period right before I started sixth grade, if you can believe that) and had the horror of the pad "leaking" onto my clothes. I am pretty sure that no one noticed but when I did, I immediately went home, in the middle of the schoolday. It was horrible and could have been one of the worst things that ever happened but I think I caught it in time. Tampns just take some getting used to. The previous post is correct in saying that tampons do not break the hymen. I would recommend that beginners use the regular or teen size, since the supers are bigger. I am a little skeptical of using BC to control periods. Periods are a natural function of the female body, and any drug that inhibits that natural function sounds a little suspect to me, although the pill has proven to be overall very safe.. I personally am highly allergic to BC pills in ANY FORM ( pill patch, shots) so I have never been able to take it. I did use the diaphragm as a BC method and that made my periods super heavy and lasted up to 7 days!! That got old after a while!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Equisgurl (Nov 22, 2004)

> Usually a tampon does not break the hymen because it is too small. You'll still be a virgin.


Yeah, its way too small, some are tiny, like o.b . I also heard that certain exercise can break the hymen, like gymnastics.


----------



## archaic (Jan 16, 2006)

Tampons aren't long enough to reach the hymen, I think. 

Your hymen can break doing all sorts of things - exercising, horse or bike riding, etc. Having it broken does NOT mean you're not still a virgin and there's no way for anyone else to determine whether you broke it during sex or any other activity. Not your doctors, not your parents.

I think parental fear of tampons just comes from them thinking that if girls find their vaginas, then they'll want to become sexually active. So it's best to keep us ignorant to our own bodies and their functions. :b


----------

